# Bug bites mystery solved - Cedar gnats!



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

EDIT: Mystery solved! Cedar gnats like Mom best! (She is sweeter than I am. )

My mom and I have been staying in a resort in Arizona for almost a week. Mom has the bedroom and I have the sleeper sofa. Mom had bug bites on her head in the hair area the first morning. Since then she has been getting more bites on her ankles, wrists, earlobes, and neck. I have gotten a few bites on my knees and calves but not until the last couple days. Both of us have noticed the bites in the mornings. We have looked  for bedbugs along the mattress seams, on the box frame, and in the pillow cases. We have seen no bugs or droppings.

We have been out hiking so it is possible that the bites are not from the room (especially mine). However it is strange that Mom has many more bites than I do. Also, the first morning we did not go outside early.

We will be reporting this to the resort staff today but does anyone have any suggestions? Most especially, we do not want to take any little critters home to either Mom's house or mine. We drive home tomorrow.
Thanks in advance,
Anna


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr. Oz said look in places like:
Behind pictures hanging on Wall
Headboard
Remove Drawers and look at underside of drawer
Places you normally wouldn't think of besides the bed


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Sjc. We will look in those places for bugs in addition to checking the bed again.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You're welcome.
He (Dr. Oz) did a show on it...believe me; you don't want the details...eeewww.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

OK. We checked everything we could in the room -- no bugs found and no sign of any bug droppings. We could not check behind the headboard or pictures as they are firmly attached to the walls. The mattress and box springs are snow white.

We are headed to the front desk to see if this could be due to some unique Sedona critter.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Perhaps the bites are from mosquitoes?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Not mosquitoes, Mom was wearing something to keep mosquitoes away.

The mystery was solved by the very nice young man at the front desk. It was Cedar Gnats; apparently they bite! Mom was plagued by gnats and kept swatting them away; they did not bother me as much. We were told that the gnats seem to like people who eat a lot of fruit, especially bananas. Mom eats at least a banana a day. We do not need to worry about taking bugs home!


----------

